
QinetiQ's Zephyr UAV exceeds official world record for longest duration unmanned flight - dawie
http://www.qinetiq.com/home/newsroom/news_releases_homepage/2007/3rd_quarter/qinetiq_s_zephyr_uav.html
======
ivankirigin
There is a feature on everlasting flight here:
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg16722484.500-everlasti...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg16722484.500-everlasting-
flight.html)

It makes a bit more sense to have forever-hovering lighter-than-air craft
[LTA]. You can learn more about it here:
[http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/cat/aircraft/blimps-
lta-...](http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/cat/aircraft/blimps-lta-craft/)

The efficiency challenge of the Zephyr is the really interesting part.

People have no idea how big of an impact these systems will have. In-orbit
satellites just can't compete with the cost and ease of LTA deployment. The
applications include constant surveillance, much better GPS,and better
wireless communication infrastructure.

~~~
jsjenkins168
This sounds really cool. I cant help but be reminded of the promises of the
LEO satellite networks in the 90's though. Anyone heard of Teledesic? It was
conceived by Bill Gates and a few others to bypass the traditional land based
systems and deliver very high speed internet (even by todays standards) to
users all over the world. But last I heard the project was canceled, citing
that there was just not enough need to go beyond what people currently use.

~~~
ivankirigin
There is a world of difference between a rocket launch and a blimp launch.

------
pg
Interesting that they qualify it as "official." Presumably there are longer
flights the military doesn't talk about.

~~~
dawie
I am not even sure what the FIA is. Did a quick search, but didn't find
anything.

~~~
jsjenkins168
FIA is the Formula 1 governing body. No relation to aircraft at all.

No idea what the FAI is either though..

